# emerge sshd - but how? [solved]

## rudi_aber

I'm currently setting up a new laptop with Gentoo to replace my old one, which also runs Gentoo

(although it hasn't been updated for some time).  I want to be able to ssh into as well as out of the

new laptop, so I thought I emerge sshd...  It turns out there's no such package, and emerge -S

sshd only comes up with rssh, which doesn't help.

Can somebody perhaps tell me where sshd is gone, or what has replaced it?Last edited by rudi_aber on Fri Oct 12, 2007 11:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dottout

use the full name, emerge openssh  :Wink: 

----------

## rudi_aber

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> use the full name, emerge openssh 

 

Cheers, I had that running already.  I thought I needed to install the daemon separately. Ouch!

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start

rc-update add sshd default
```

was all that was needed!

----------

## Dottout

you obviously have to add it to a runlevel if you want it to autoload..the installation process was completed already by emerge

----------

